# Lance on MXL in 1992 Tour of Ireland



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

These two photos appeared in www.cyclingnews.com from the 1992 Tour of Ireland.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Great pics.....hadn't seen those yet. 

Looks kinda like this one, no? Never could get that pinstripe on the TT right though so I left it off.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*kjmunc*

which model Nittos did you choose?
if you need a detailed shot of the pinstripes let me know
I have pix of a Belgian Nat Champ bike with same pin lines


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

They're actually Cinelli Criteriums....only prob is there's no good way to run Ergo shifters, as the Shimano shifters barely fit without jutting out at an awkward angle.

Do you know if Nittos are any better at fitting Ergos in a similar shape? I'm toying with swapping my Record gruppo onto the MXL for the spring just to change things up. I'm thinking it's probably just a function of that sloping bend and there's not much I can do about it though.

Would love to see that pic if you have it handy. Just shoot me a PM. Cheers.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Pinstripes*

You can see a photo of the pinstripes here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=152716


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

i thought someome on the boards here mentioned that the older 90's MXL's had chrome chainstays on them and only the reissues were painted, no?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

For the team bikes I believe it was just the 1991 and part of the 1992 season (unless you count the Caloi-badged Merckx's in 1995), but I could be wrong. I've seen pics of LA and others in every other year from '92-96 on bikes with painted red chainstays , but every so often they are on chrome-stayed bikes too. 

My guess is those chrome bikes were left-over bikes from prior years as all those photos were training, and never racing.

Merckx production bikes have had a mix of chrome/non-chrome stays up until just about 5yrs ago. Eddy said environmental regulations kept them from chroming the stays on the reproduction bikes.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*1995 Motorola Caloi*



kjmunc said:


> For the team bikes I believe it was just the 1991 and part of the 1992 season (unless you count the Caloi-badged Merckx's in 1995), but I could be wrong. I've seen pics of LA and others in every other year from '92-96 on bikes with painted red chainstays , but every so often they are on chrome-stayed bikes too.
> 
> My guess is those chrome bikes were left-over bikes from prior years as all those photos were training, and never racing.
> 
> Merckx production bikes have had a mix of chrome/non-chrome stays up until just about 5yrs ago. Eddy said environmental regulations kept them from chroming the stays on the reproduction bikes.



My 1995 Motorola team bike (Gord Fraser's) has a chromed drive-side chainstay and no pinstripes on the top tube.

Texbike


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep, and like I said....I might be wrong, as Cor Vos's picture of Frankie on the Kemmelberg in '93 clearly shows. I'm sure it's the typical "it depends" answer.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

The one that SNEYER owns* was a little different, but had the chromed stay

b21

*his bike now, still my garage door.


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

B21. You need to stop posting picture of my bike! You sold it remember?  

If you're looking for traditional round bars that work well with the newer ergo levers try the Deda 215 Deep Drops. They have a really nice bend and are double grooved. Here is a pic with the bars unwrapped.



barry1021 said:


> The one that I used to own was a little different, but had the chromed stay
> 
> b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

sneyer said:


> B21. You need to stop posting picture of my bike! You sold it remember?
> 
> If you're looking for traditional round bars that work well with the newer ergo levers try the Deda 215 Deep Drops. They have a really nice bend and are double grooved. Here is a pic with the bars unwrapped.


Well I did say I USED to own it, and it was in a historical, educational context but you know, you are right, I need to let go!!:blush2: I have amended the initial post as my first step in the process. I am through denial now, heading for acceptance.

b21

PS and the problem is I didnt sell it to YOU!!! LOL


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

As long as it's for educational purposes I guess it's OK.  

Very good point on the sale...she went on a US tour before making her way to me!

SN



barry1021 said:


> Well I did say I USED to own it, and it was in a historical, educational context but you know, you are right, I need to let go!!:blush2: I have amended the initial post as my first step in the process. I am through denial now, heading for acceptance.
> 
> b21
> 
> PS and the problem is I didnt sell it to YOU!!! LOL


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Here was an article about Lance's Merckx that you guys may be interested.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow, thanks for posting that article. Got any more to share?


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

That article in _Winning_ definitely shows a contrast to Armstrong's later attitude about technology and attention to details! :lol:


----------

